# USB Wlan Stick Erfahrungen

## _hephaistos_

Hallo,

ich suche einen USB Wlan Stick mit nativem Kernel Support und mich würden Erfahrungsberichte sehr interessieren. Am liebsten hätte ich was mit einem prism Kompatiblen Chip oder etwas vergleichbares.

Bis jetzt hatte ich einen DWL-G122 (JWVer: C1 FWVer: 3.00) mit einem selbstkompilierten Kernelmodul in Verwendung.

danke im Voraus.

----------

## Aldo

Ich hab hier so ein NoName-Teil mit RaLink25irgendwas drin.

Funktioniert unter Linux und FreeBSD ohne Probleme.

Auch mit WPA.

----------

## _hephaistos_

*bump*

wär wirklich nett, wenn mir wer helfen könnte...

Aldo: eine GENAUE Modellnummer wär super  :Razz: 

danke

----------

## xraver

Habe mir auch mal eine "günstige" W-LAN Karte mit RaLink 25xx Chipsatz zugelegt.

IMHO werden diese Chips in vielen Produkten verbaut und auch sehr gut unterstützt - OS-Treiber.

Leider war ich mit der Empfangs/Sendeleistung nicht zufrieden. Mein interner IPW2200 lieferte bedeutend bessere Ergebnisse.

Anzumerken ist auch das sich bei vielen Karten/Sticks einer Serie die verbauten Chips ändern.

Produckt xy verwendet z.b einen RaLink und in Rev2 schon wieder einen anderen Chip.

Daher, aufpassen beim Kauf!

----------

## Aldo

Die Modellnummer lautet: Hercules HWGUSB-54

Ist der Vorgänger von diesem Teil: http://www.hercules.com/showpage_wifi_USB.php?swcty=DE

Gab es mal in der Grabbelkiste beim Mediamarkt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Aldo: funktioniert das Teil mit prism? Oder hast du dafür ndiswrapper oder so am laufen?

danke

----------

## Aldo

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> @Aldo: funktioniert das Teil mit prism? Oder hast du dafür ndiswrapper oder so am laufen? danke

 

Nichts von alledem.

Läuft mit dem rt2500-Treiber der auch im Portage ist.

Das Teil hat den Ralink-Chipsatz drin.

Diese Anleitung hat mir geholfen: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Rt2500

Und so funktioniert das dann auch.

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

ich hatte hier eine Weile eine Stick mit Zydas Chipsatz, sowohl unter Win als Gentoo im Einsatz, absolut problemlos.

WPA bzw WPA2 via WPA-Supplicant, Router Fritz Box.

@ Aldo:

Wie bist Du mit Deinem Pundit unter Gentoo zufrieden? Irgendwelche Probleme?

-andreas

----------

## Aldo

 *magicteddy wrote:*   

> Wie bist Du mit Deinem Pundit unter Gentoo zufrieden? Irgendwelche Probleme?

 

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Alles funktioniert, also Digital-Audio, SD-Card-Reader, TV-in und -Out, also alles was das Teil zu bieten hat.

Der ist nahehezu unhörbar, sieht geil aus und die Performance läßt keine Wünsche offen.

Wollte mir noch einen holen (aber mit Sockel AM2 wegen Pacifica), leider ist der aber "Out of Live".

Die neuen Pundits haben ja leider nur noch ATI- bzw. Intel-Grafik, und die will ich nicht.  :Sad: 

Ich hätte mir damals besser 2 holen sollen, vor allem weil der Preis (123,-) unschlagbar ist/war.

Und auch zum spielen (Americas Army) reicht die onboard-Nvidia-6150 locker aus.

----------

## Fugee47

hier bekommste eine schöne AUflistung an Geräten und den verbauten Chipsätzen:

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

http://linuxwiki.de/LinuxWireless

(von da hab ich auch den oberen link weg)

----------

## chh

Hallo,

ich stehe auch vor dem Problem mir einen USB-WLAN Stick kaufen zu müssen.

Mit meinem aktuellen habe ich leider nur wenig Erfolg.

Die von Fugee genannte Liste ist leider schon recht alt.

Mich würden ein paar konkrete, aktuell verfügbare und problemfrei laufende Sticks interessieren, möglichst nicht mit Ralink sondern anderen Chipsätzen.

Danke

Christian

----------

